# Neuling braucht Hilfe bei Eclipse



## Bernd_45 (21. Sep 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin komplett neu im Java Umfeld. Ich möchte gerne erste Schritte in der Java Programmierung machen.
Ich habe mir hierzu Java "jdk-10.0.2_windows-x64_bin.exe" installiert.
Danach habe ich mir Exlipse Version: Oxygen.3a Release (4.7.3a)Build id: 20180405-1200
installiert.
Ich habe ein ersten Versuch gestartet:

*public* *class* Hello{
*public* *static* *void* main ( String[] args )
  {
System.*out*.println("Hello World!");
  }
}
Nun mein Problem:
Beim Ausführen erhalte ich immer einen Fehler:

"Error occurred during initialization of boot layer

java.lang.LayerInstantiationException: Package jdk.internal.jimage.decompressor in both module jrt.fs and module java.base"

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache.
Vielen Dank Bernd


----------



## Xyz1 (22. Sep 2018)

kannst Du Deine Frage nochmal formulieren und die erste wegschmeißen? So bist Du natürlich nicht zu verstehen weil der Fehler überhaupt nüschts mit dem Code zu tun hat....


----------



## Bernd_45 (22. Sep 2018)

meine Frage ist: warum bekomme ich beim Ausführen in Eclipse diese Fehlermeldung

"Error occurred during initialization of boot layer

java.lang.LayerInstantiationException: Package jdk.internal.jimage.decompressor in both module jrt.fs and module java.base"


----------



## krgewb (22. Sep 2018)

Sehr merkwürdig. Laut dem englischen Wikipedia sollte es unterstützt werden. Da steht: "Oxygen.3a introduced Java 10 support"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse_(software)
Da steht aber auch, dass Oxygen veraltet ist. Die neue Version heißt Photon.


----------



## Bernd_45 (22. Sep 2018)

danke für die Anwort
mit der neusten Version 4.9 gleicher Fehler


----------



## Bernd_45 (22. Sep 2018)

erledigt, habe alles nochmals neu installiert


----------



## krgewb (22. Sep 2018)

Und jetzt geht es? Mit welchem Eclipse?


----------



## Bernd_45 (22. Sep 2018)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Und jetzt geht es? Mit welchem Eclipse?


Mit der neusten Version 4.9


----------



## krgewb (28. Sep 2018)

Also gilt Photon inzwischen als veraltet?


----------

